# VID - Snorkeling in St. John!



## PATMAN (Jul 13, 2010)

Check this out!

In September 2009 my wife and I spent a week in St. Thomas in the U.S. Virgin Islands to celebrate our 10th wedding anniversary.

As a surprise I chartered the 38 foot sail boat "Jester" for a private day sail to the neighboring island of St. John. There we snorkeled for the first time, walked on the beach and the Captain made us lunch on the boat. It was an awesome experience.

I took this video using a small waterproof Fujifilm FinePix Z33W Digital Camera. The fish were so colorful and check out that big barracuda! You can also see the beach we later walked on.


Video Link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yiv0RzwiI6M

Below are some pictures:

*The sailboat "Jester" and Captain Jim that took us snorkeling in St. John.*







*I was amazed to see this Momma deer with her fawn on the beach. I took this picture while I was in the water.*






*PATMAN in the Caribbean!*


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 13, 2010)

What a romantic thing to do on your anniversary. Was this a surprise gift to your wife, or did you plan it together?


----------



## Isa (Jul 13, 2010)

Wow, beautiful scenery! It must have been very nice to go in the water (so blue and so clear) and look at all the fishes, beautiful pictures! Thanks for sharing


----------



## terryo (Jul 13, 2010)

Your pictures were so beautiful that I felt like I was there. Wow!


----------



## Nay (Jul 14, 2010)

How nice of you to share that, thanks
Na


----------



## PATMAN (Jul 14, 2010)

emysemys said:


> What a romantic thing to do on your anniversary. Was this a surprise gift to your wife, or did you plan it together?



We planned the trip to St. Thomas together, but I secretly planned the sailing trip without her knowing. I also had the Captain (also an ordained Minister) do a marriage vow renewal service on the beach for us.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jul 26, 2010)

Very cool. Someday I'm going to go snorkeling/swimming in water that clear and blue.


----------

